# iRiver Story HD Video Review & Teardown (& Kindle 3 comparison)



## altzone (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi
For those interested, I have just uploaded my iRiver Story HD review and teardown videos:
It's Kindle related, because I predominately compare the Kindle 3 with the iRiver Story in the review (Kindle wins)











Regards
Dave.


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Great videos and info as always, Dave! Thanks for posting.
Cheers.


----------

